# Egress lighting



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/egress/

This is a project I am working on. I need to install egress lighting for the front door (1st 5 pics) and 3 side doors with steps (last pic typical of the 3) 

The side doors with steps will also get canopies, identical to the front door.

The question is, exactly how far away from the door do I need to light? The customer would like the light under the canopy, so as not to be seen, but I don't know if I can properly light the egress that way.
Conversely, putting the light beside the canopy might not light the area directly in front of the door.
The E drawings show the light, but no details. Exterior elevations do not show it. I honestly don't think the engineer has even seen this building in person. I personally haven't had to deal with canopies like this, so if anyone familiar with the building code requirements could provide a little guidance, I would appreciate it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

John.,, let me try to expain this so bear with me but there are some idea you can try but i don't know if it will be in sychronous with my IBC codes in this state but however here it is 


you will need a remote mounted LV floodlight tied into the interal bug eye luminaire or have all the exteral LV floodlight tied together senice you say 4 doors location total. so 18 or so watts each will should able meet the IBC codes per egress reqirement [ you may want to check the latest verison it may change as i speak ]

most LV luminaires that used for egress you can use either spot or flood pattern [ i rather use spot pattern so you can lumined up better than flood ]

you can mount about 2~3 feet above the door unless IBC say something diffrent.

i was reviewing the photo did you have a exit luminaire above the door ?? if so it possible that you can tie the back up circuit to the exit luminaire circuit to outside then the back/ side can tie together as one.

let us know what you think.

Merci,Marc 

[ The NEC is sligtly muted on this but IBC and NFPA will bark on this one ]


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

ask your local inspector, It matters not what the words of the codes say when he says something different.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Around here they use the IBC for a guideline. Ithink the article is 1006? We only need 1fc at floor level on the exterior side of the exterior door. As a previous post stated you can get exit lights with a remote capability that will handle the outside LV light. Then you can use a standard bell box or round weatherproof box to hang the fixture of your choice on. If you have a Cooper lighting book they have sure lites with all these options.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It is not so much the fixture or installation that was a question, it was the placement involving the canopy. I had always had a clear wall to install the light, so placement wasn't an issue.
However, I think we have it worked out.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, I forgot the important part - thank you for your replys. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Oh, I forgot the important part - thank you for your replys. :thumbsup:


A pic of the final solution would be good for the records.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I want to bend the inspector's ear on this one, but I have been told that I only need to light the area immediately in front of the door. If that is true, I will put the light up about 2' above the door, under the canopy.
We shall see.
I got pulled off this project to go wipe another crew's a.... I mean go help another crew.


----------

